
Ask HN: Do you learn breadth or depth first? - usgroup
Lots of questions recently (as usual) about learning things.<p>When you have a corpus to learn, how do you do it?<p>Drill through each section and get it in details then move on?<p>Skim the whole thing in iteratively more depth?<p>Personally I’m the latter. I find that circumscribing the whole thing upfront is crucial to making good decisions on what to focus on, and what it means for the whole.
======
algem
I also use the latter, I like to see the bigger picture to have context on the
smaller details. Sometimes I find the details can be boring if it lacks
overall context.

